# What do you do for a living?



## Bullfrog (Dec 29, 2009)

Just curious what everybody does for a living. I know some of you are full-time trainers. I'm curious how some people find time to train and work a full-time job. I am a heavy equipment operator on a pipe crew her in Iowa, so summers I usually work 50-60 hrs a week and have to work with the dog in the morning. By the end of December I can take volunteer layoff until the end of march. By the way I would like to say HI to everybody since this is my first post here.
Bullfrog


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi 

I am a veterinary technician; have been in the field for about 26 yrs now. I currently work as an Internal Medicine specialty tech. Working full time about 40-50 hrs a week all year so training time is hard to come by, especially in the winter.

I usually revert over to obedience and agility in the winter as I can do those indoors and still get to work with my dogs. Also fun to run other venues. 

Glad you are aboard

Dawn Terrill


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi! I was a mortgage banker for 15 years. I worked 50 to 60 hours a week, so training time was begged, borrowed or stolen but I _could _afford the trips and equipment. I have been out of work for over a year and now have tons of time to train. But no money to "waste" on dog stuff.

The good news is, my dog is doing better with more of my time and less $$$. The bad news is we don't know where we will live!


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

Mostly, my main job is the breeding. I also give courses in a College (in Animal health department, courses about professional-responsible breeding, canine éducation, obedience and specialized retriever training). Once in a while, I give seminars about training retrievers. I write in a French magazine about training retrievers and just about to edit a book on the subject (based on positive reinforcement... in French obviously !). I still have some time to train but it is when there are no litters (when there are, I spend 4-5 hours a day with them). As most of my job is at home, I also take care of our young daughter (5 months old) that is discovering how fun it is to watch the dogs !!!


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

I work in the oil industry as a Safety Coordinator. Train dogs whats that I leave home when its dark I get home when its dark. But hopefully when the time changes back I will have time to train as of now my two dogs are just back yard dogs.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I am given hard currency in exchange for running my fingers through other people’s food and yelling at their waiter. And people stand in line in the freezing rain to let me do it. Kind of blows my mind some days and always makes me smile. Going into work at 1:00 p.m. means every day is a hunting or training or tree hugging day.

.


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> I am given hard currency in exchange for running my fingers through other people’s food and yelling at their waiter. And people stand in line in the freezing rain to let me do it. Kind of blows my mind some days and always makes me smile. Going into work at 1:00 p.m. means every day is a hunting or training or tree hugging day.
> 
> .


mouahahahhaha ! Tasty !


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey BullFrog,
Me & my wife operate a Cleaning Service in the Myrtle Beach, Horry County & Dillon County Area some in the Florence County. We do residential & commercial cleaning. Buffing, Waxing & Stripping - Carpet Cleaning etc. We have been in business for 17 years.

I also have a mother that is in very bad health that I take care of everyday.
I try to do my training during her naps during the day. I can get a couple of hours about 4 days a week but, it's hard at times with my schedule.

Hey, it's nice to meet you BullFrog

Tommy


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

i get to go to hazardous waste treatment, storage, and disposal facilities and boss them around and go through their underwear drawers looking for anything to ding them on for not doing right. mostly US, but have Quebec and Utah coming soon, and have been in foreign countries as well. you'd be surprised how places like Mexico and Brazil actually do a very good job in many areas, but there are still other areas they are clueless about.
then i come home and write reports on my own time, affording some training time as needed......


----------



## Mattyj (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello All,

I am a Chef at a high-end market here in Portland, OR. I work 45-50 hours a week and am training a 8 mnth BLM and a 10 year old son (doing better with the dog by the way).
I work different times during the week so I train when I can. There is not much time between sunrise and set this time of year so we have been doing ff in the basement.
Glad to meet ya.


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

I was an air traffic controller for two years, quit and went back to Forestry School at Auburn for my BSF then worked for them as a research forester and asst. supt. of their experiment station in Camden, AL for 26 years, then RETIRED and started breeding Chocolate Labs for the last 25 years. All of this with the help of my wife of 55 years, Cleo.

I am now 80 years old and tired, so I'm slowing down. Welcome aboard, have fun. Bill
________
DonnaDoll4U cam


----------



## mgcc (Feb 3, 2009)

F/T Firefighter/Paramedic. I work 24 on and 48 off gives me 2 out of 3 days to train


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I impregnate womenz (embryologist)

I work in cycles so I have a lot of free time when I am not making babies.


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi

I work At Ford's on Skilled Trades. I try to train my dogs everyday.

Regards
Jeff
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm a structural engineer and I think I replied a while back to a similar thread, but I figured what the hey. I try to train when I can, but with a small kid and the weather here in MI it's usally the weekends when I can get the dog out.


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi, I am a Commercial Carpenter. I Try to train almost everyday when work is busy(it's been awhile) Training every day now is sinch.....

Steve


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm a lawyer, but my mother thinks I'm a piano player at a whore house. Please don't tell her because I don't want to disappoint her.


----------



## short retired (Jul 7, 2008)

I use to be a full time retriever trainer so obviously finding training time wasnt an issue. But now i train dogs part time or when the need arises for someone. I am currently only training my own dog. I am a full time employee for the ATF as a Firearm Specialists. Since I work for Uncle Sam I can kind of pick my hours, so start early and get home with light left to train even in the winter. While I miss training 16 dogs a day for other folks, its kind of nice to be working on my own this time. Plus this government thing is kind of sweet.

Kevin


----------



## Rob Bombard (Nov 30, 2009)

I am a Sports Turf Manager. I take care of 23 fields for a local school district. In the late fall/ winter after the seasons have ended I can hunt/ train my pup daily but come spring/summer it will be difficult to find time for anything other than work during daylight hours. This is my first pup and am having the time of my life training him and I am amazed at how smart this dog is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

2tall said:


> Hi! I was a mortgage banker for 15 years. I worked 50 to 60 hours a week, so training time was begged, borrowed or stolen but I _could _afford the trips and equipment. I have been out of work for over a year and now have tons of time to train. But no money to "waste" on dog stuff.
> 
> The good news is, my dog is doing better with more of my time and less $$$. The bad news is we don't know where we will live!


Carol, you need to work out a deal, take your trailer/camper (do you still have it?) and go camp out and throw birds for someone!! Hope things get a little eaiser for you...


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a Wildlife Biologist, I've focused most of my career (about 15 years now) on waterfowl.


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Tom Watson said:


> I'm a lawyer, but my mother thinks I'm a piano player at a whore house. Please don't tell her because I don't want to disappoint her.


That's there is funny, who'd a thunk a Lawyer having a mother!


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

I own and operate a General Contracting Company. The last few years have been slow, so I've had more time to work with the dogs, and my pro. Things look to be picking up now, so I'll probaly have to do a little more work, and less play!


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

Financial Advisor (+ new baby= No training/hunting time.)


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm a government worker for the Department of the Navy.. I specialize in Quantum Physics in the design and implementation of the Alcubierre drive within Navy RIB's (Rigid Inflatable Boat's).

Proof of my sucess is seen daily when I leave work at 1600 and get home at 1400 (4PM vice 2PM) which allows ample time to train my pup!!


----------



## H2O_Control_guy (Jul 14, 2009)

Think of me when you turn on the faucet or flush the toilet. I sell the controls that run water and wastewater treatment plants and distribution/collection systems. My dog is currently in TX living the high life training every day in warm weather.


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

I am a Athletic Director at a 107 year old private club. My summers are a little slower which works out well because the days are longer. So during summer I have more time to train. Right now i have the occasional saturday or sunday.


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

I’m a Technical Illustrator for a major outdoor power equipment manufacturer. I create part manuals and feed the on-line parts look up program. I also do all the decals; safety and style. If you get to a Home Depot and see Sno-Thros (in orange or black) or Zero Turn mowers (in orange) in well, that’s my stuff. ;-) (I also handle the Gravely line) It’s pretty much a day job so I can train in the evenings though it is hard in the cold and dark. I’m doing in-door obedience training now. 
I am also a freelance artist with my main focus on wildlife paintings and custom motorcycles so I stay busy.


----------



## Chris Cochran (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm a teacher. I train started dogs for Bobby Stewart of Stewart British Labs mostly during the spring and summer months. And yes, our British labs do run hunt test!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

DSemple said:


> That's there is funny, who'd a thunk a Lawyer having a mother!


Hey, Hey Now.......  I had a very nice mother!  Course, I started out as a therapist... worked on a lot of injured people...


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm an analytical chemist for JNJ. I am able to flex my hours so I can go in late in the winter and go home early in the summer. This schedual allows me to train my dogs almost every day

Scott


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

newly retired,was a heavy duty truck mechanic for 45 years.been married for 40 years


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm in the manufactured home business (aka: mobile homes). My family has been in it since 1948. Currently Dad and Mom own it and I do all of the set up and service. I deliver the homes, roll them on the foundations, utilities, trim, and AC installs. I also have a new venture. Hours change everyday. Summers are usally very busy, 50+ per week. I do most of my big training in the fall through early spring. Summer training is weekends and early mornings, before 8 am.
Joe


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm a General Manager of a machine shop. Currently working on a $40mil quote and prototypes for the us military. I train and or work with my girls everyday. I also run in the local upland hunter trials, which my oldest took first place in open and was third on the list for dog of the day. Hoping to finish up my oldest JH this spring (would have been done but the economy) and work on titling the other two.


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

I am a professional artist and part time art teacher for home schooled kids. For the last 2 yrs my commissions have mostly been Labrador Retrievers! 
This gives me time to devote to my breeding and work with my pro as I learn to train more and handle better.


----------



## Richard Chavez (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm a semi-retired former medical imaging salesmen, provider, practice manager and practitioner who now works at a country club in Missouri. I do most of my training between the end of duck season and the beginning of Golf season. Summers usually mean late afternoon and evening sessions with my training group.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Train dogs, and work as kennel secretary for Trinity Oak Labs. Great life!


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

I work as a Director of Sales for a Hampton Inn and Suites here in Clearwater. It's a Monday- Friday 8-5 job. Before Kona went off to the pro I tried to do some sort of training every day. Working my way to having my own pet care business . But I sure do like those $29.00 a night hotel rates I get when I travel to shows and tests! 

Update: Now work for Marriott in downtown Pittsburgh. Completely dog motivated move. Hoping that i will be able to bring Kona home from the pro and train myself now that I have access to training grounds and a training group


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

Retired Postal Service manager. Retired 3 years ago at 55 so have plenty of time to train. Do most of it alone as not many lab folks close to me. Train most every day when we don't have snow on the ground. Haven't trained since the first of December due to the snow here.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

I am a dentist four days a week. Probably one of the few professions that catches more flack than lawyers. Still with an active 7 year old most of my training is during daylight savings time. During hunting season they get obedience and hand thrown marks.
Mark L.


----------



## cpj (Sep 28, 2009)

I work the government as an agent in the Counter Terrorism Unit.


----------



## Jennifer Teed (Jan 28, 2009)

I work for a privately owned Internet Service Provider, it's been 4 years now. I'm only 23 so I've been thinking about going back to school. Really wanna be a vet tech, but it might be hard with my allergies. 

I haven't really done any serious retriever training since the fall. My oldest has been neglected since I've been working on basics with my little one. I walk them in the AM and then after work, but any training is done in the house or garage because it's just to dark outside.


----------



## Jennifer Teed (Jan 28, 2009)

cpj said:


> I work the government as an agent in the Counter Terrorism Unit.


Alright there Jack Bauer


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

I am a MRI technologist. I work a full-time gig and a part-time one so training ours are slim, especially with the lack of sunlight. Still no excuses, you just make do with what you have.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I weld plastic (sit in the office and estimate/run jobs(PM)) to make sure everything you flush down your toilet or toss in the garbage doesn't leak into your drinking water. We work all of the West Coast, Southwest, Alaska, Caribbean, Guam and Indian Ocean. Also, golf course lakes, water features, technical ponds, irrigation canals, underground reservoirs, tunnels etc...


----------



## gsc (Oct 4, 2007)

I work for the State of Alaska as an Engineer. My time is split between being the Radiation Safety Officer for the DOT and writing specifications and manuals. Work 4 days a week so I have two full days to work with the dogs.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I am a mom of two, freelance graphic designer, and part-time daycare worker at our community center. I also sell Gold Canyon candles.


----------



## seandcso75 (May 12, 2009)

I am a Deputy Sheriff for Dubuque County. I have been working there for about 10 yrs. I currently work 3rd shift (10-6) so training in the mid morning to mid afternoon is no problem.


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Every day is a holiday. Been retired from State of Delaware for 8 years after pissen fishermen off for over 36 years as the fisheries administrator. Train whenever the weather is suitable, duck hunt when it isn't. Don't miss the work, love the dogs.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's a thread entitled *What do you do for a living?* that Paul Young started on the political forum, more to help those of us with differing opinions better understand each other.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=48973



P.S. I'm really not a tree hugger or a democrat nor am I on welfare


----------



## andrewschlueter (Dec 23, 2009)

I work at a group home, for almost 8 years. Youth age 12 up to 19 years old. Most with issues of noncompliance and anger management. I work 3 days a week, Tues 10-10, Wed 8-10 and Thur 8-10.


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

I could say something fancy like precast concrete relocation engineer, but I will just say I drive a truck. usually a drop deck or double drop. I haul high, wide, heavy, and long. Precast concrete, underground utility box and box culverts mostly. 16 high or 16wide and up to 90,000 pounds in one piece. I also operate cranes. Been with A.C. Miller 23 years come May. When we are busy training takes a back seat. Dark to dark sometime. Right now weather permitting is when I train and it isn't permitting lately. I have been able to send a dog to pro when we have been busy. 

I do go to Iowa every year to hunt pheasants.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I make test tube baby mice and freeze mouse sperm. I work Monday-Thursday 10 hour days so when the weather is decent (April-Dec) I have 3 full days to train. One dog is with a pro full time and my dog at home, we train when we can - this time of year, not at all.

Andy


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> I make test tube baby mice and freeze mouse sperm. I work Monday-Thursday 10 hour days so when the weather is decent (April-Dec) I have 3 full days to train. One dog is with a pro full time and my dog at home, we train when we can - this time of year, not at all.
> 
> Andy


Dang I forgot about that......Do you guys sell oocytes?


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Dale said:


> I could say something fancy like precast concrete relocation engineer, but I will just say I drive a truck. usually a drop deck or double drop. I haul high, wide, heavy, and long. Precast concrete, underground utility box and box culverts mostly. 16 high or 16wide and up to 90,000 pounds in one piece. I also operate cranes. Been with A.C. Miller 23 years come May. When we are busy training takes a back seat. Dark to dark sometime. Right now weather permitting is when I train and it isn't permitting lately. I have been able to send a dog to pro when we have been busy.
> 
> I do go to Iowa every year to hunt pheasants.


Don't you love how people think your suppose to keep in your lane when you've got a 16' wide load behind you?
Joe


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

Conservation Agent for the State of Missouri. Lots of hours worked during weekends and nights. Most my training gets done Mon thru Thursday.


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm a Safety Director in the paper industry........


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Six Sigma Lean Engineer in the steel industry. Was a production manager in our meltshop before moving into the Continuous Improvement department. 

Get to work with the 8 month old ever morning before work, pick him up at lunch, and run drills in the field beside the plant before going home.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

In the context of the question, I don't have a regular job with a boss. Wait, I'm married.  I mean, that's got to be more difficult than actually working. 

I know a check briefly shows up once a month in "our" checking account and is quickly transferred to hers. I have a list of things to do every day........but if nothing is finished (edit: I had typed in "done" instead of "finished", but because my freshman high school English teacher still haunts me I HAD to edit. "Only bread is done.")....anyway, my check still shows up each month.....and disappears. Like I said, I'm married. 

When you're retired and have a nice pension.......and you're 70, the only real work that's important is breathing. Lately, I have learned that I never do anything unless my wife sees it. I could finish off a whole list of things when she's gone and it never happened. So I figured out why do anything when she's gone? You young guys remember the rule of "honey do lists", the only work around the house that counts is when the wife personally sees it happening. That's her job.....watching me look busy....I am an expert. 

Right now my big job is getting the new diver decoys rigged for next hunting season. Now that is an important project. Probably going to work in a schedule for flocking some Goldeneyes, too. Then there's the four dogs........they're not a job......hobbies don't count....do they? 

So with all that information, it's probably clear I don't work or have a job......'cause I'm too busy. 

Just in case 'ya don't think I ever had a "real" job. Let's see, I worked as a research chemist for a couple years after college (didn't like the life expectancy), professionally raised, trained and raced harness horses for 10 years and before and after the horse business taught chemistry/physics for a total of about 26 years. 

I've been out of work (retired) for ten years. It's not Obama's fault.


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm a custom home builder. I work 12 hours Mon,Tues,Thurs,Friday and quit about 2:00 on Wednesday. So I get to train Wed. afternoon, Sat and Sunday....In a perfect world. One dog at the trainer and three at home.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

I am a Sheriffs Deputy and have been for 10 years. The last 2 I have been assigned to the K9 unit and run/ handle a pooch doing our best to pull dope off the streets.


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

KwickLabs said:


> So with all that information, it's probably clear I don't work or have a job......'cause I'm too busy.


Clear enough !!! After having seen my parents retire a few years ago, I've never seen them that busy as they are now ! What's neat of being busy when retired, it's all about what you like (well, mostly, except for some things on the wife's list ! ahahaha !)


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Molecular Biologist for a Biotech company making DNA typing kits for transplant patients.


----------



## kkimmes (Jan 7, 2010)

Construction Material Sales.... Geotextiles to be exact or construction fabrics for reinforcing bad soils in simple terms.

I work out of my house and train whenever I am not traveling for my job. My territory includes WI, MN, ND, SD, IA, MO, KS, NE and in Canada, MB, and SK which puts me on the road more than my dog, wife or kids would like.... in that order....
Kevin


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I work full time keeping my wife's divorce lawer happy.

/Paul


----------



## Bklk (Aug 3, 2008)

Retired Fireman after 34 years on the job.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

ut_birdboy said:


> I am a Sheriffs Deputy and have been for 10 years. The last 2 I have been assigned to the K9 unit and run/ handle a pooch doing our best to pull dope off the streets.


 
Locking up all those evil pot heads huh?


----------



## SeniorCoot (Feb 26, 2008)

Nothing--about 17 yrs ago I couldn't make any money so I quit working-- haven't been bored yet--
Before that I taught at Univ of AK, Fairbanks and had a few small endevors on the side.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

david gibson said:


> i get to go to hazardous waste treatment, storage, and disposal facilities and boss them around and go through their underwear drawers looking for anything to ding them on for not doing right. mostly US, but have Quebec and Utah coming soon, and have been in foreign countries as well. you'd be surprised how places like Mexico and Brazil actually do a very good job in many areas, but there are still other areas they are clueless about.
> then i come home and write reports on my own time, affording some training time as needed......


 




Hey Utah is in the US too. Get in touch if you come out this way


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

I am a commercial real estate broker. I work for a regional commercial real estate property management, brokerage and leasing company in Texas. I focus on investment sales of office buildings, apartment complexes and industrial buildings in the major metropolitan markets throughout Texas.

And right now things ain't sellin!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

25 years as equipment operator and concrete truck driver. 
Trying to become a dog trainer for the last two years with mixed results. Been successful but Ut is not a hot bed for retriever trainers so trying to make the transition completely is tough.


----------



## opeongo (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the chance to introduce myself. I'm a 30 yr retired auto tech and my wife of 40 yrs and myself have been operating a field training/ boarding kennel here in the NW Lower Peninsula of Michigan. We started in '98 after moving from Ohio. Because of my guide service I always have three or four 
"business associates" at my side or out in front of me. We seem to be doing more and more behavior identification and modification each year.
My reply to an often asked question, "which breed do you prefer?", is I train Labs and Shorthairs for a living but I'm owned by English Setters and Golden Retrievers. Now that the pot is simmering, I'm curious to know if Djanick has ever been to a place called Opeongo Mts. This area in NE Ontario is my second home and the namesake of our kennel and dogs. Also the place where I've chosen to spread the ashes of some golden friends since 1972.
I check in on a few sites weather permitting and I'm beginning to appreciate RTF. Thanks, mike


----------



## Bo Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm a professional BS'er.....ok, I'm a manager - same thing. I manage a group of software developers that produce legal research tools. Some of the lawyers on here probably have hear of our software... WL. 

Getting a new pup soon so I'll be a full time trainer soon


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Toolmaker!!

No!! I dont make Pliers!!!

Gooser


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> No!! I dont make Pliers!!!:razz:


Big hammers? 2 X 4's for training chessies?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Howard N said:


> Big hammers? 2 X 4's for training chessies?



2"x4"'?!?! Howabout Ty?- short for railroad tie..hahah....


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Industrial Hygienist


----------



## NOLADee (Jul 26, 2008)

I am the owner and director of a Childcare Center, full time wife and mother, and assist the trainer at Southern Tradition Dog Training Kennels 2 to 3 days a week for a couple of hours.

I do an obedience session every day with both of my dogs and retriever work at least 3 days a week.


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

I work on the family farm. Mainly deal with cattle and grass hay.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Teach. But looking. Blood pressure too high.


----------



## NBHunter (Apr 24, 2009)

High School physical education teacher for 21 years, and basketball & football coach (my girls basketball team won a state championship in 2005). Really tough to find time after school when it's dark out, so I usually get my students in PE class to go down and train with me during class...you know just throw the ball out for the rest of them . Honestly, it is tough to do much during the week, but I have spring time off from coaching and we get after it pretty good then...and yes, I can usually find students to be bird boys for me at least a couple days a week in the Spring.


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

Desire Dogs said:


> Don't you love how people think your suppose to keep in your lane when you've got a 16' wide load behind you?
> Joe


Yep. I have a saying" if you don't like the way I drive stay off the sidewalk".


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> Dang I forgot about that......Do you guys sell oocytes?


 
I am not really sure. I'll see what I can find out. Are you looking for 2 cells or unfertilized oocytes?

Andy


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

I am in IT and work as an Analyst. The hours are long (60-80/week), but the work is challenging and rewarding. I have no time to train right now, so my girl is with a Pro.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> I am not really sure. I'll see what I can find out. Are you looking for 2 cells or unfertilized oocytes?
> 
> Andy


Unfertilized. We are doing an oocyte vitrification study and I need to qc the devices we are going to use.
email me
[email protected]


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Male exotic dancer! Maybe not, I'm a professional fire fighter.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm a teacher. I was fortunate to listen as the good lord guided me to teaching kids with special needs. 

Carol


----------



## jmaher (Mar 10, 2009)

USAF for 26 years. Currently the Superintendent, Office of the Command Surgeon at NORAD-USNORTHCOM.


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Joint interest billing accountant and puppy wranger.

lesa c


----------



## foresterpoole (May 6, 2009)

I am a Biometrician/GIS Anaylist, all it took (takes) is 10 minutes a day, everyday to get Reno in decent retrieving shape. Owe and that GIS part gives me access to the most recent aerial photos and recon available (better than just Googel Earth), which is great for finding hunting holes!!!


----------



## TY 4 (Dec 22, 2006)

Professional Lt. Firefighter/Paramedic. With my schedule, of working 9-10 days a month theirs lots a time to train dogs. I also assist a field trial pro on my days off.


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

Procurement Manager for a Telco - I buy all that expensive stuff that keeps the internet electrons flowing. One pup at the pro and the avatar dog gets whatever time I can steal after work and before dark.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

History and Government teacher at Lodi High School---Out at three which gives me pleanty of time to train!


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a cattle Territory Manager for the Animal Health division of one of the Pharamceutical companies. I work around 60 hours a week or so..makes training time hard except in summer with long days and train mostly on weekends in the winter. I have one dog at a pro for Junior/Senior work and 2 I'm training on my own, one in junior, one in senior. The lack of time bites!

Sue Puff


----------



## HYDROPHILIC (Aug 28, 2009)

I used to be a wildlife biologist, but now I'm a glorified bean counting paper pusher.

Actually I'm the Vice President of Conservation for a well-known non-profit conservation group dedicated to the conservation of Meleagris gallopavo and the preservation of our hunting tradition. Look it up and join. Its a very rewarding job and most days I enjoy it.

I trained Hydro to his finished title, but I quickly realized that I was holding him back and put him with a pro. He's with Stephen Durrence (just won the SRS in Huntsville) getting ready for the Grand. 

Now I do obedience, FF, CC and basic gun dog work for other peoples dogs.


----------



## BigKahuna13 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am an employee of the worlds largest babysitting service the New York City Board of Education. The underpaid, The Under appreciated......The teachers!!


----------



## Erik S. (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm a Mechanical Engineer. My wife and I just got our first dog together (golden retriever) and are using all information available to train her on our own to be a dove and quail hunting dog. I'm 24, she's 23, no kids, so we have time to train her.

*edited to add work hours* I work till 4:30pm, get every other Friday off, and all federal holidays! haha


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Operations supervisor in a power plant. 12 hr shifts and only average working 14 days in 5 weeks so I have alot of time off to train. I also train a few dogs for others. Getting ready to build bigger kennel and go full time shortly.


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm a news reporter with one of the large wire services. When not working I am training three Chessies and living with five, as I find them easier to get along with than most people.


----------



## kawarthalabs (May 30, 2005)

Viagara salesperson. Business is looking up. No time to train.
Tony.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

25 year Teamster ,2.2 million mile safe driver. 60 hour weeks means all vacation time , personal days, etc, .gone to the dogs.Gigilo on the weekends!!!


----------



## archer700 (Jan 11, 2008)

RN on a surgical floor. I work 3 days a week 12-13 hour days. I am at the bottom of the amateur list in training, this past weekend I came down with the flu and ear infections. SO I have not done any training this week. I am working on my dog being gun shy. He was fine all last year this year different story. He is getting better.


----------



## roger (May 5, 2004)

Capt. professional fire dept. closing in on 26 yrs. Soon to train full time, instead of 24 hrs on 48 off !


----------



## Goldeneye1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I am a Sergeant for a Sheriff's Office here in Ohio... I just recently got my first puppy...ever......

I can't wait to get her training so she can be a good duck dog as well as a companion for my kids...

Some posts on this site and a couple others have me both nervous and excited about my new training efforts....Wish me luck!


----------



## OakGroveGameBirds (May 12, 2009)

I am a apprentice Plumber and HVAC. Working on getting my masters license. Takes eight years here in wisconsin, and i'm halfway there. I also raise game birds as a small but hopefully growing buisness. I raised pheasants and chukar last year. This year mallards, pheasants, Quail, and chukar. Any free time I try and train.


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Retired since June 2005, career was as agricultural journalist/marketing communications manager. Can hardly tolerate what is called "journalism" today--talking heads on TV, no-clue kids in all media, no mention of checking sources before "reporting" news. My old profs at So. Dak. State and Iowa State must be turning over in their graves. Enuf negativity, have been playing with retrievers for 30 plus years and enjoy every minute of watching youngsters learn day-by-day.


----------



## Matthew Hambright (Dec 6, 2009)

Pepsi Cola, Bulk customer Rep!!! Basically 5 to 3...Train in the evenings...And oh yeah Coke sucks!


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

I work in a cube farm for one of the world's largest defense contractors. I've been there over 30 years primarily as a systems engineer. Most of that time was spent working ruggedized shipboard computers and the combat systems for the US Navy. Got tired of engineering, so now I'm a master planner trying to keep our piece of the F-35 Joint Stike Fighter aircraft on schedule.


----------



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm A Fiber Optic Tech, and A Grinding Engineer

I have Flex hours, I work when I want as long as I work atleast 40 hours a week.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

I was an operating room nurse for 30 years (the last 15 as charge nurse). I retired a few years ago. Now I work part-time with a group of pediatric anesthesiologists who do conscious sedation in pediatric dental offices for children who can't tolerate the dental procedures.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

My wife and I just went fulltime at church. We have been the directors of children's ministry for 6 years now as a part time job, now we picked up the Senior Adult ministry and some media stuff. Cool thing is we have to combine for 40 hours a week so I work my schedule where I train everyday.


----------



## IA Hunter (May 1, 2006)

Teacher, student, and Mike Lardy wanna be


----------



## waterdogutah (Jan 20, 2010)

Full Time taxidermist.... Getting a new pup in April. Looking forward to training again.


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

General Manager @ a Nissan Dealership.

35 Years in the car business and still have another 15 to go.  

Oh well...



Goose


----------



## GoldStoneGrady (Jan 21, 2010)

Pharmaceutical Sales. Cardiovascular Division


----------



## tidewater (Nov 15, 2008)

Rad Tech in a Cardiovascular Cath Lab. Work about 20 hours a week. Plenty of time to train dogs. I have a loving husband that works full-time so the girls and I can play.


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

Howard N said:


> Big hammers? 2 X 4's for training chessies?


Ah, Howard, how many times do I have to say it? They're pussycats.:razz:


----------



## rchurchi (May 15, 2009)

Im a grad student at the University of Western Ontario studying food availability for diving ducks in Long Point Bay, Lake Erie


----------



## maxx (Jan 1, 2005)

Kevinismybrother said:


> Procurement Manager for a Telco - I buy all that expensive stuff that keeps the internet electrons flowing. One pup at the pro and the avatar dog gets whatever time I can steal after work and before dark.


By Emerson you wont Regret it!

I am in sales and I sell Computer Room Air conditioning and Uninterruptable Power Supply's along with a bunch of other technical crap. Have a degree in Electrical Engineering but it got old sitting behind a desk drawing light fixtures!


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm in the health and wellness field trying to expand right now which has been going good. People don't wanta get sick and are looking for ways to stay healthy. Specialize in High blood pressure,cholestrol and arhritis. In the summer i work for the family business drilling water wells.

www.the-team.biz/mv975279


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a sorted past! Remember the Denver Broncos stripe soxs? (the first ones not the present ones) I was an Ath. Trainer with the Broncos, University of Denver and Colorado State University. Taught at CSU for 17 years and then really got lucky: I started the Wellness Center for the Coors Brewery in Golden (13 yrs) I Have a PhD in exercise physiology, Licensed Physical Therapist and Certified Ath. Trainer. Myself and 3 others started the Fort Collins Retriever club (then know as Fort Collins Hunting Dog club) in 1968.
I have retired 3 times but to pay for a pro and put my grandson through college I work as a contract PT 3 days a week. I also give free advice to "broken" dog trainers and owners at field trials. I also sell a supplement Proargi 9+. Try my web site www.heartdiseasenomore.net. Help support my habit!
Kenny Trott is my pro and I wish I was in Texas with Kenny and Sinner right now. I have over 60+ judging points and have judged the National AM once.
I train Sinner when he is home. Next question?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

For 27 yrs, I've been paid to tell stories to 14-18 yr olds. Oh, and win some football and baseball games too. I also have a summer job coaching at the Rice University baseball camps. 
The highlight of my career-2007 Texas UIL 5A STATE BASEBALL CHAMPIONS!!!

I retired from baseball this year to play with the dawgs and do a little fishin'.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

General Manager of the Radio Oklahoma Network. We provide news, weather, ag and sports programming to small market stations across Oklahoma.

I also run the Duck Club of Oklahoma guide service, which I have done for 13 years or so.


----------



## GTRMAN (Aug 22, 2010)

I own along with my brother and sister, the rights to the keys to the oldest and largest Alligator and reptile tannery in the United States...(no big deal, there are only around 8 of us in the world!)...BUT we ARE the largest buyer of raw alligator skins and processors of alligator meat in the world...We all still have to do whatever Daddy says though....since we only own the rights to the keys...

No really, check us out... www.amtan.com

I am the guy with the SHR German Shorthaired Pointer....hopefully to have his HR in the spring and let's see where we go from there. If all else fails, I can hunt quail and pheasant with him!!!


----------



## RedlegHunter (May 19, 2010)

US Army since graduating High School in 1988. Started out as an enlisted MP and got my officer comission into the Field Artillery in 1994 and spent time in Heavy and Light Artillery units from Texas to Alaska over the past 16 years or so. Just got promoted to Lieutenant Colonel and transferred into the new Electronic Warfare career field.

Got my first Lab after returning from Iraq in 2008. Had GSPs up to that point. Trained her myself in mornings and evenings whenever possible with the assistance of some new Retriever club friends and was able to earn her HR title and get her first Finished pass before I deployed back to Afghanistan in early 2010. Will probably continue with Uncle Sam for a few more years and then retire. Not sure what I will do then but whatever it is, it will allow for ample training time with the dogs and family time with my wife and two boys. Have a few birthdays, anniversaries, and holidays to catch up on. Have entertained the idea of getting into dog training at least part time once I retire.


----------



## Tom and Kim Byrne (Oct 6, 2010)

Kim teaches hospital homebound for the local school district (Students who can't go to school due to severe or chronic illness)

Tom is a retired firefighter (31+ years!) and now teaches Yoga, Pilates, Body Sculpting, and Spin ---

Kim and Tom


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm in the wildlife biology field which helps support my favorite hobby.............................Hunting!


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

Being as I'm 70 my job is to make sure that the rocking chair squeaks a lot.
My wife is a CPS caseworker.

I owned an auto restoration company.








Want to see what it looks/sounds like from inside that car?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9Pr3Yhu3nY&feature=related


----------



## sinned (Feb 14, 2009)

Byron Musick said:


> ... implementation of the Alcubierre drive ...proof of my sucess is seen daily when I leave work at 1600 and get home at 1400 (4PM vice 2PM) which allows ample time to train my pup!!


byron- its too bad that not many got the humor. i got a chuckle out of it!


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Full time student in the Transportation Technology program (mechanic). Work part time nights at the local paper in the mailroom inserting the ads into the daily paper. Training has gone by the wayside as of late but hopefully it will pick back up over xmas break.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Don is a retired sheetmetal worker-pipefitter. For about 13 years he was the part-owner of a heating-air conditioning business. He sold his share of the business; picked up the tools again and worked for a few years back in the trade, then took early retirement at 55. 

I worked for Sunset Magazine 1962-1980 in advertising sales. Staff of about 38; I was the only woman advertising rep. Thick glass ceiling. Started a small publishing corporation in 1980. Wrote, edited, and published a travel-camping magazine first called California Camper, then changed it to California Traveler. I sold my publications and typesetting shop in 1984 and then "retired". Don says I didn't retire, I just quit working. He's right; I quit writing and publishing for a living. I did have a job for about 6 months when I was the paid archivist who managed the history room and historical collection in a public library. If I had my choice of what to do over again, I would have chosen library science with a history minor and become an archivist. US history and historical research is a passion. Since about 1982, genealogy (researching family history) has been the other passion. I am still at it. 

"History buff. I would like you more if you were dead." 
Don is going to get me that T-shirt.

Helen


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

I am a RN in the OR and have been for many years. I also work as a RN in the Nursing Home for a break from OR. I am now casual at all three jobs (2 OR jobs and the NH). Next I will retire.  Training my pup for Finished HRC this coming season when I have time off!!!


----------



## chocoholic (Jul 1, 2009)

I am a Coal Miner at the number 1 coal producing mine in the nation.at the ripe old age of 24, My wife and i just had our first child a lil girl "Peyton Lynn' train when i can which is not much. I have a puppy getting ready to go with charlie Moody. Just getting started in the game. But when you are able to train with a great like Dennis Bath and train with the kirbys of White Oak Retrievers when you plz you find yourself getting hooked pretty darn easily.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

Hey there all,

I am a sophmore in college in Brookings, SD working on my second degree- the first one didnt pan out- ha that's life. I work part time on weekends as a bartender in Minnesota and also as jack of all trades millwright for a grain elevator construction crew. during the week i can train quite a bit but lately it is hunting season so we are just keeping up what my 2 yo blf already knows- steadiness is always being tested ha. Nice to get to know each of you a little better.


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Importer and exporter, wholesale and retail of Wampum. Don't ask...JD


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

own an upscale pet hotel, which makes it really hard to get away on weekends for trials


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Seems like I have done this before......must be OLD TIMERS........LOL. I was a Registered Land Surveyor for 48 years and worked all over the world. I did the control survey for the Alaska Pipe line which ws one of the highlights of my career. Got into dogs with my Dad in the 1940's. He had field trial Pointers. Got my first Lab in 1991 and fell in love with the breed. Being where I live, which is 5 hours from any club I did not get involved with HT or FT dogs til 2011 when I purchased my MAXX, He and I have had some great times together. When he was 3 I started getting heart trouble and training went on hold until I had open heart surgery in 2005 and then we got going again. I work part time in the tax assayers office with their GIS program so I know my county very well..... This weelend I had my 50,000 mile tune up an (angioplasm)sp. Doctor concluded I am good for at least 50,000 more miles..LOl. My dogs have introduced me to some great people.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Thought I had done this before but I guess I didn't. I joined the USMC at 17 did almost 9 years, busted hip and a few surgeries and now I am out of the corps. I work as a Senior test engineer for a Govt CTR company.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 5, 2010)

Owner of a Computer Networking and cabling business. Run an average of 47 miles of wire a week including fiber. Offer 24x7x365 network monitoring. Started with a dream and took it from there. I have the greatest crew that a guy could ever ask for, and the best mother who does the billing. Plus I get to bring my dog to work everyday, Hey what more could a guy ask for

In my spare time I enjoy Live pigeon shooting, South America Wing shooting, trapping is another passion, running **** hounds and working fell terriers. I am so happy to be divorced with no kids and have no desire to get involved with any woman that wants to even mention moving in. Bout it.


----------



## Bushmills (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm a semi-retired Presbyterian minister, now into training my Labs for hunt tests, wc and field trials and loving it.


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

I am a Program Manager for a large Computer Manufacture in the Austin area. I oversee large scale programs that cross over different business groups


----------



## torrentduck (Jul 27, 2009)

Zoo and Wildlife vet gone on 18 years. If if flies, runs, hops, crawls, or swims...I'll work on it. Sometimes I do surgery on a collection duck in the PM and drop a limit on the water the next AM (obviously not at the zoo). Treat 'em or eat 'em, all depends on the situation. Only the Sith lives in absolutes!


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Im an accountant by trade.. Got sick and tired of working inside and traded in my boring desk job for a lawn mower. Now I am a landscaper. I own a Landscape construction and tree service outside Philadelphia, PA. We have done a few jobs as far south as richmond, VA and as far north as Norwich CT.. Now that we are into November lets pray for some snow!!!!


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

I am a hairstylist and professional badass...


----------



## RLXFXR (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm a watchmaker and technical instructor for Rolex Watch USA (going on 12 years now). Unfortunately it's a Mon-Fri type job so I train in the evenings and weekends when the family lets me.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I am a professional cusser. It's my day job that holds me back and keeps me from achieving my lifelong dream of becoming a potty mouth roller derby queen. <sigh>


----------



## TxHillHunter (Oct 31, 2010)

Work for a vaccine manufacturer...human, not canine. Work with Public Health authorities and professional organizations to increase immunization coverage rates in our state.

Love seeing all the very different things people do....but the dogs and fowl we have in common.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

I work as a biologist at the Centers for Disease Control in Fort Collins, CO. We work on diseases transmitted by insects, i.e. Plague/Fleas, Tularemia/Biting flys, Lyme disease/ticks, WNV/Mosquitos. I specialize in plague in the western US. Been there for 30+ years and l train two pups after work and on weekends. Great thread to see the various occupations.

Loved the lawyer: Piano player in a whore house LOL.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Pals said:


> I am a professional cusser. It's my day job that holds me back and keeps me from achieving my lifelong dream of becoming a potty mouth roller derby queen. <sigh>


 
:razz::razz::razz::razz:

DANG!!!

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

jam30mont said:


> I work as a biologist at the Centers for Disease Control in Fort Collins, CO. We work on diseases transmitted by insects, i.e. Plague/Fleas, Tularemia/Biting flys, Lyme disease/ticks, WNV/Mosquitos. I specialize in plague in the western US. Been there for 30+ years and l train two pups after work and on weekends. Great thread to see the various occupations.
> 
> Loved the lawyer: Piano player in a whore house LOL.


Next time Gooser grooms hiself, I'm gonna bring Ya some of the critters that falls off! What are the ones that taste like sesame seeds?

Gooser


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

My husband and I are Florists...and I am a full time hobby breeder of The Labrador Retriever, since 1999. Al's my faithful kennel boy ;-)
Guess you could say: We're 'all about' gun dogs and roses.
Our flower shop is two hours South of us in Duluth, Minnesota. It's called The Rose Man, and it's been our small family business since 1983. We are able to be with our Labs '24/7'....when it's essential to leave, one of us is here with them, and on a rare occasion we will hire excellent kennel care, usually - our family in the area.


----------



## Dan70 (Apr 14, 2010)

I work rotating 12hr shifts in a factory here in Alabama, my wife works for a mortgage company. The schedule I work gives me plenty of days off, but the bad part is being consistent with daily training since my hours are long and we alternate days to nights. So Hank gets a lot of sunrise or floodlight marks thrown . 

Dan
________________________
Dans ZipnDee HotRodin HANK


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

MooseGooser said:


> Next time Gooser grooms hiself, I'm gonna bring Ya some of the critters that falls off! What are the ones that taste like sesame seeds?
> 
> Gooser


OMG I think I just threw up a little! That is nasty!


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

I do in home care for my mother and my husband works for Major Drilling. We are in our late 20's and have three young kids... we're crazy enough to still try to play the game. I love the dogs though... it's what keeps me sane.


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Oilfield operations supervision, I have been in the patch for 16 years. Work from sun up to sun down, very little time to spend training. My two kids take up most of my free time.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm an oil & gas attorney and freelance gynecologist.


----------



## WingsAtDawn (Jun 15, 2009)

CIO for a Education Service Agency


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Charles C. said:


> I'm an oil & gas attorney and freelance gynecologist.


I'm a painting contractor and I will trade with u for free


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

I own and operate a company that does asset recovery for banks and other lending institutions. And I duck hunt a lot.


----------

